# Picture in my profile



## andrefrancis2 (Feb 8, 2004)

How do I place a picture in my profile? I can't figure it out!


----------



## bobw (Feb 8, 2004)

If you mean an Avatar, (picture under your name on the left) click the User CP above and then click Edit Avatar.


----------



## andrefrancis2 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Bob.

Avatar ...

1. The incarnation of a Hindu deity, especially Vishnu, in human or animal form.
2. An embodiment, as of a quality or concept; an archetype: the very avatar of cunning.
3. A temporary manifestation or aspect of a continuing entity: occultism in its present avatar.

... mmm ...


----------



## Randman (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice avatar. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## RicTresa (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah well... I joined up about a week ago and just wanted to say hello, but I didn't know where I should say it and figured this was the place.

I'm not much at message posting but I appreciate the space for my art. Thank you.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ric, you have some great pics in the gallery


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

"Avatar" certainly sounds better than "buddy icon," doesn't it?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh yess, certainly


----------

